

Paul Buchheit: The next big adventure - paul
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/10/next-big-adventure.html

======
nanijoe
Hmm..Do I really want my friends to have this much information about me? Do I
really want ALL my friends to know that I spent 2 hours over the weekend (not
working, but) checking out videos of buffy 'the body' on youtube? I find the
updates on facebook mildly annoying, but this friendfeed thing is truly scary.
What happens when your boss requests to be on your friendfeed? or your wife,
or girlfriend, or mother or not-quite-best-friend? Saying yes or no could
significantly alter that relationship for ever.

I wish you well Paul, but I hope you don't put us all in trouble.

~~~
ptn
I didn't quite get it. Does FriendFeed list EVERYTHING you check on the web or
do you add stuff manually?

~~~
paul
It only lists things that you have explicitly shared, such as delicious
bookmarks, youtube favorites, blog posts, etc.

View my feed to get a better idea of what that looks like:
<http://friendfeed.com/paul>

It's just the handful of things that I chose to share with friends, and not
all of the AMAZING pics off of reddit or anything else embarrassing.

------
johnrob
At Google, Paul coined the phrase "don't be evil". I'll recommend a new phrase
for this company: "don't look at porn".

~~~
paul
It only lists things that you are already sharing on sites such as delicious
(and only if you add those services).

See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=61675>

------
davidw
So, what's the exit strategy - I can't see "getting bought by google" as being
quite so fulfilling for you guys:-)

------
bootload
_"... With FriendFeed, you list the people you want to keep in touch with
..."_

Without having looked at the beta, have you solved the _"Damn I have to enter
my friends list again!"_ problem? This was a PIA with twitter (insert N other
apps) and is a dampener on joining other sites.

~~~
derefr
I have an idea: a website that just keeps a friends list. OpenID-compliant, no
additional functionality. Open API. Everything else feeds off it.

No money-making strategy, though. Maybe it should just hide under the umbrella
of an already successful megacorp who wants to use it for their own service,
like Yahoo or, like you mentioned, Facebook.

~~~
bootload
Chris Messina is working on something like this ~
[http://factoryjoe.com/blog/2007/09/21/announcing-
oauth-10-pu...](http://factoryjoe.com/blog/2007/09/21/announcing-
oauth-10-public-draft-1/)

------
imsteve
My girlfriend will like this. There will be nowhere for me to hide!

Suppose people will find this useful.

------
euccastro
Congratulations!

A nitpick on the logo: that color combination seems terrible for text
readability. I find it plain uncomfortable to look at. I strongly suggest
pumping up the contrast between the border and the core of the text at least.

I don't care much for the OSX/Vista-like gloss effect either, and I think it's
out of place in the frontpage, which otherwise looks pleasantly plain (a la
Google, reddit).

------
garbowza
I like the idea alot. I do have concerns on privacy and questions about how
the whole process is simplified, however I have no doubt that Paul et al have
implemented some clever techniques to handle all of this.

Looking forward to trying it out!

------
jl
Congratulations PB! Nice photo in the Times!

------
fauigerzigerk
Woah, now google even breeds BIG BROTHERish spin-offs! :-)

------
ardit33
pretty lame. Probably I might be wrong, but as it is, doesn't look good. I
just don't want to surrender my username/passwords to some third party.

~~~
omouse
"FriendFeed aggregates all of your activity from the sites you choose using
web crawling technologies similar to those used by search engines. _For most
sites, all you need to provide FriendFeed is your username, and the FriendFeed
crawler will automatically find and broadcast all of the actions you perform
on that site._ For other sites, or for services that contain private data and
require special forms of authentication, FriendFeed takes advantage of the
APIs provided by those sites to collect your activity.

From their FAQ: <http://friendfeed.com/about/faq#how>

------
sharpshoot
differentiation from Plaxo pulse?

~~~
joshwa
not associated with plaxo's awful PR history...

------
myoung8
sounds pretty cool, if only i had more friends who would actually use this...

------
rms
Congratulations!

